

"A sizable fraction of the world's crops" are from mutations induced via radiation - brett
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/28/science/28crop.html?ex=1345953600&en=c68632f9888cfb2c&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
thisisnotmyname
This is a really terrible description for this article. The term "mutant"
simply means that it is a strain with altered genetic material. A mutation is
not necessarily detrimental, and it doesn't mean that it will glow green, or
sprout legs, and it certainly doesn't carry any radiation. Mutants are
extremely useful for a variety of reasons, mostly for doing genetic studies.
Obviously, the best way of producing mutants is to irradiate wild-type
strains.

(I'm working on a PhD in the biomedical sciences)

~~~
brett
I don't understand. Given the definition of "mutant" you have provided the
title strikes me as entirely true to the article. I read (and wrote)
"mutations" in the sense you describe.

